# Philadelphia Self Defense - JKD



## TMA17 (Dec 9, 2017)

I had a conversation with one of the instructors at Greenville Academy of Martial Arts where they teach JKD/WC and boxing.  I believe KPM posted something from youtube from his school.  The guy is extremely nice and informative.  I find his youtube videos excellent.  He will be making a DVD series I'll probably own it when he releases them.  (Greenville Academy of Martial Arts). 

So this got me interested in seeing if there are any JKD schools near me and I came across Philadelphia Self Defense, which looks similar to the Greenville Academy.  On my never ending quest to find what I truly want to do long term, I'm going to give this a shot.  I like the idea of JKD and combing things  that work from various arts/styles.

Philadelphia Self Defense


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 10, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> So this got me interested in seeing if there are any JKD schools near me and I came across Philadelphia Self Defense, which looks similar to the Greenville Academy.  On my never ending quest to find what I truly want to do long term, I'm going to give this a shot.  I like the idea of JKD and combing things  that work from various arts/styles.
> 
> Philadelphia Self Defense


Just seems to be your typical martial arts class pretending to be SD.  All I can see on their videos is fighting & physical techniques.  The physical side of SD is important of course,, but it’s just one small part.  The soft skills (non physical) are arguably more important, but I don’t see them in their videos.

Even in their video on awareness is just two people sparring.  That’s not awareness in the SD sense.


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 10, 2017)

The instructors look good. 

INSTRUCTORS | Tactical JKD


----------



## Buka (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks pretty good to me. Wouldn't mind spending some time there and training.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 10, 2017)

I like it. The instructors appear to be trained by Harinder Singh. Not a bad thing. Singh was with Paul Vunak before their falling out.


----------



## TMA17 (Jul 27, 2018)

I signed up for a 6 week course with these guys starting 9/10.  I chose this place for now due to the catch can wrestling and quality instructors.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 27, 2018)

Philadelphia Self Defence - JKD will get you beaten or...

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## TMA17 (Jul 27, 2018)

One of the instructors 

Allen Chambers | CSW Association


----------



## TMA17 (Jul 27, 2018)

Philly Self Defense / 36 Chambers Vale Tudo

We utilize a combination of techniques and concepts from various arts, that have been modified for real world applications, for both standing and groundfighting. Most importantly the concepts behind Philly Self Defense allows individuals of any size, strength or athletic ability to quickly learn. This makes it a perfect fit for all ages including women, men and children.

The art of Jeet Kune Do (JKD) plays a major role in our curriculum and JKD’s methodology and concepts encompass both the physical and mental aspects of our realistic self defense training. Much like JKD itself, we take an integrated approach to grappling that consists of sensitivity in flowing with positioning, escapes, take-downs, throws, lockups and ground fighting from Combat Submission Wrestling (CSW), Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Judo, Filipino Dumog, Submission Arts Wrestling (SAW,) Catch Wrestling (Catch-as-catch-can) and WWII combatives.

Our goal is to provide individuals with the tools to survive deadly or harmful encounters while utilizing an anything goes approach to self defense.


----------



## TMA17 (Aug 25, 2018)

My first class is September 10th.  I'm looking forward to it.  You have to take the SD 101 class, then you can choose any area of focus you want to.


----------

